# pre workouts - empty stomach how long after a meal??



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys going to buy a pre workout, going by the recent reviews etc seems like craze is quite popular at the min so might give that a try or does anyone else have any other recommendations? Also on alot of these pre workout type supps it says best to take on an empty stomach, so guys who use these supps how long after a meal do you take it?


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Usually 1 hour to 1 hour 30 mins, I don't think there is any pre-workout better than craze BTW


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

gym warrior said:


> Usually 1 hour to 1 hour 30 mins, I don't think there is any pre-workout better than craze BTW


do you get some better pumps with craze? from what i have read it is more of a supp which helps on the mental alertness side??


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Craze is the one....I usually have about 2 hours after eating for full on effect!


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

baggsy said:


> do you get some better pumps with craze? from what i have read it is more of a supp which helps on the mental alertness side??


Yep Craze gives the best pumps, focus and energy and I've tried lots of pre-workouts nothing comes close


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

I am using craze right now! Personally 1.m.r is way better than craze!!


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

miggs said:


> I am using craze right now! Personally 1.m.r is way better than craze!!


I've tried a sample and thought it was sh1t, tastes horrible too


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i have a meal then 1.5 hours later pre work out then 30 mins later train seems to work for me anything less i feel sick during the workout!


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

there all a waste of money mate, they dont work. Ive had that craze stuff in my cupboard for months gathering dust id rather have a cup of strong coffee


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

flecks said:


> there all a waste of money mate, *they dont work*. Ive had that craze stuff in my cupboard for months gathering dust id rather have a cup of strong coffee


Explain how they don't work, they give energy, better pumps and more focus.


----------

